# Kostenlose Klingeltöne



## DaumenHoch2011 (15 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wer kann mir verraten wo man kostenlose Klingeltöne aus dem Netz bekommt?

LG
DaumenHoch2011


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2011)

Frau Gurgel fragen - gibts hunderte von Seiten.
http://www.google.de/search?q=kling...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

_*Aaaaaaaber ....*_
_*.... Augen auf beim Klingelton (und anderen Downloads)*_
_*Wenns wirklich kostenlos ist will KEINER eine Kontonummer, einen Namen, Handynummer  oder sonstige persönliche Daten*_


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2011)

DaumenHoch2011 schrieb:


> kostenlose Klingeltöne


...werden auch von den Geräteherstellern bzw. von den Mobilfunkprovideren über deren Onlineportale angeboten. Aber aufpassen, das Handy muss wahrscheinlich polyphone Töne verarbeiten können und außerdem stellt sich die Frage, wie man den Ton aufs Gerät bringt (per SMS/Geräteeinstellung oder Computerschnittstelle).


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (17 Oktober 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> und außerdem stellt sich die Frage, wie man den Ton aufs Gerät bringt (per SMS/Geräteeinstellung oder Computerschnittstelle).



Aber dann ist es doch bestimmt nicht mehr kostenlos, oder?


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2011)

Mit SMS?
Da eher nicht und ...
DANN weiß der Anbieter Deine Handynummer und das geht meiner Meinung nach GAAAAAAAAARNIENICHT
Egal wie oft da was von "kostenlos" steht


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (20 Oktober 2011)

Okay, danke für die Info! Gut zu wissen, welche Fehler man auf keinen Fall machen darf! Danke!


----------



## murks (20 November 2011)

Hier zum Beispiel: *(xxx)*

Edit: Die Seite ist gespickt mit Aboangeboten /JURI


----------

